# putting prepping on hold



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

:shtf:all my prepping is now on hold hubby had major heart attack  he doing well. :2thumb:doc now has all prepping dollars found out company he worked for didn't pay insurance so we have no coverage:rant: will be coming out of our pocket after only three days bill is at 100,000.00 and still growing growing faster than my garden


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

We will be praying for you! We have no insurance. I was in the hospital a few years ago for heart and gallbladder for 7 days. We made a deal with the hospital .... they lowered the bill twice once when we said we have no insurance..... cause they hike up the price for them and then we offered to pay right away and they cut it down to HALF! We took out a loan and paid it that way instead of little by little through them because it was half the price. All they wanted we our tax return to see how much we made that year.
Above all things ... don't worry it will all work out. And encourage your hubby not to worry. It can seem scary.... but be at peace.
Just keep bargaining and bugging them.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

prayers are with you from Ohio...

... as much as I absolutely *hate* to play the 'litigation card'... you might want to check with a lawyer to see if you have a fraud case, if you were under the impression that you had insurance you might have a case, also as far as I can tell (in Ohio, anyway) when your coverage is dropped you are supposed to get notified of discounted COBRA for up to 6 months (which is still pretty pricey), many states have 'good faith' clauses whereupon employees can retroactively retain coverage if within a certain 'notification grace period'... :dunno: I'm no lawyer

everybody else, this is a very good example of why, especially as preppers, we should look into MSAs (a $2k-$3k MSA coupled with a fully customized coverage insurance policy with the same deductible will save you much $$$)

I have no idea why people don't spend a weekend going over their 'all inclusive' policies and getting rid of extraneous items they don't need covered... ie mammograms for single men 

going the MSA route is NOT recommended (by me) if you have small children


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

:club:Glad hubby's okay!!! Just take a deep breath, it will be some hassle but the medical bills will all work out. Ya'll focus on getting him well. Even if they stay exactly the same, $10K is a bargain for an already trained & housebroke husband!  

Seriously though, I'm with Blob & would definately consider suing. Having folks think they have health insurance then letting them find out they don't when something bad happens is sorry. They need to be straightened out.:club:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We're glad he's doing well. Do what you can with the bills but don't let them get you down. If they start pressuring you with threats to collect go see a lawyer for options.

One employer I had dropped our insurance and neglected to tell us about it. I learned about it several months later when the insurance company notified me. His excuse? "I thought I told you." Right!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm relieved to hear that he's going to be okay. It's a scary thing to have happen, but don't worry over the medical bills. Keep talking to the doctors, labs, hospitals, etc., to bring down the bills, and see about a lawyer over the insurance thing. Especially if part of his income had gone to alleged insurance payments. First and foremost, cherish your husband and enjoy time with him, and live in a restful, happy way with him.

If we can do anything for you, let us know. Heck, we'll have a bake sale or something, right here on the forum for you!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

My mom has been there done that (she would would have bought the t-shirt but she didn't have any money left for that)!! My dad's was over a million $$ and he did not have insurance. My dad was on a ventilator for 17 days in Pittsburgh Hospital. Then in rehab for 45 days afterwards at St. E's. Negotiate and keep track of EVERY BILL! Make sure they do not double and triple bill you! Get itemized bills too. Write down the doctors that did see your DH. My mom got bills from doctors because my dad's doctors CALLED them for a consult! My mom said the worst thing she ever did was let the bills go to collections at first because she was so overwhelmed with my dad being in the hospital for so long. Call and negotiate payment plans and sign up for all the assistance you can. Then make the minimum payments. They will call you to try to get you to pay more but you do not have to...just be polite and let them know that they are on the LONG list of other people that also want paid and that you are trying your best. The one thing my mom also learned was if you did not tell them about savings accounts they could not go looking for them because of privacy acts. She did however wipe out their entire retirement to pay medical bills. 
My dad got sick 5 years ago (and in and out of doctor care) and passed away last Nov. My mom still got some bills last week! Once those are paid she thinks that they will all be taken care. 
I am glad your DH is doing better! I pray that he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Our prayers are with you. I had quardruple bypass surgery in '08 and my bill was $200,000, we had insurance but still had to pay 20%. Paid what we could afford every month and am still paying on one. Hang in there. May God grant him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

I agree with the idea of getting a lawyer because your circumstances are already complicated and a lawyer could help. You should also go back and look at the paycheck stubs to see if there is anything on there that would indicate that the company was taking money out of his check to pay for the insurance. I say this because this morning I got a bill from the hospital from my second stay over high blood pressure for $35,589.50 and my insurance didn't pay it. I had to look online at my check stubs and on every one it had the insurance payment listed. The insurance ended up paying for their part of the bill, but it took a lot of time to sort through all of the details and figure out what happened. Getting as much paperwork together as you can and having an attorney help you would be a really good step in resolving things.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Your hubby and you are in my prayers.

just a thought...don't we have a Thrive consultant here? What if we do a party for you and you can get some food storage items ...


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Your husband (and the rest of your family) will be in my prayers. I agree with Elinor, check your husband's pay stubs, if there is a deduction for health care insurance get a lawyer and sue. I don't know your financial status, but you may want to consider filing for bankruptcy. It'll be on your credit record for 10 years, but will let you keep your home, etc.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

What's "Thrive"? I'm all for it, if it helps stayingthegame. Or we could have a food storage drive and each of us some something from our preps?

Also, if he's going to be off work long enough for recovery, is there any change of getting some kind of SS disabliity that will also help with the bills? I'm not familiar with how that sort of thing works.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm so glad others have suggestions for you - I'm afraid I don't have any words of wisdom. But you both are most definitely in my prayers. I'm so glad your hubby is okay.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*small point of information*

This won't apply to most folks but...

Like many Veterans I was never really aware of my benefits , I was talking with a co worker one day and he mentioned he was on BP meds I said I was too but since we were in Commission sales there were times when I just flat could not afford mine he looked at me like I was crazy and said weren't you in the Military? yes I says..he told me I needed to get to the local VA center and get signed up I told him I was never wounded in the service and he laughed and explained the whole thing to me.. 
I truly was under the impression that I wasn't eligible for Bennies..

Next day I ran out to the VA hospital and in 15 minutes was signed up , had my card and was set up to have my first complete exam later that week.. after the exam the Doc sent my Meds request to the Pharm and I got my BP meds plus some other stuff, my co pay was 2 dollars per script.. since then I've had the very best care a person can have...when I was still working I had Insurance and it covered all my co pays...

My point is that there are many folks like me who were never really told just what our rights were...

So..any of you who served and have never signed up you need to do so...

I looked on it as charity or welfare at first and my pride took a hit but that changed.. it was something we earned for our service... I figured out based on my pay for the time I served and it came out to 13 cents an hour ..based on 24/7/365 so I guess we did pay....

Everybody gave some...Some gave All...


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Stayingthegame-good thoughts sent your way.

Hozay-I never served, but as far as I'm concerned, anyone who does deserves the best care that this nation can provide-you men and women made this country what is is and the least we can do is take care of you.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*thanks for your thoughts*

still sitting hosp.  hubby needs second cath in the am. wish we had served it would have helped. now as much as we had them we are getting a lawyer. went home to check garden. picked a zucchini that was almost two pounds:2thumb: picked about a dozen yellow squashed and about 6 cucs. still have 30 or more squash in a day or two (if i am home ) need to find a another way to keep them other than freezing or canning. anyone try drying them?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and yours ...

Best Wishes.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Stayingthegame-being with each other is the best thing you can do right now. Just ride it out and sort out the details later. Once again-good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> still sitting hosp.  hubby needs second cath in the am. wish we had served it would have helped. now as much as we had them we are getting a lawyer. went home to check garden. picked a zucchini that was almost two pounds:2thumb: picked about a dozen yellow squashed and about 6 cucs. still have 30 or more squash in a day or two (if i am home ) need to find a another way to keep them other than freezing or canning. anyone try drying them?


I'm pretty sure someone on one of these other threads said that they dry their squash, and it rehydrates pretty well...just a little extra squishy, but the flavor is still very good. I'll try to find the exact place for you.

I'm praying for you and your husband.

Found it: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/preserving-summer-squash-1651/index2.html


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I keep reading advice to get a lawyer,LOL, they'll skin you faster than the hospitals and Drs, they're all in bed together. I don't know of any lawyer who dosen't charge 500. just to say hello and they will just give you another bill on top of what you already have, it'll be a toss up on who'll get your property, the DR or the lawyer and my money is on the lawyer. pay what you can afford without changing your life style and let the med bills wait.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I think the lawyer idea was to go after the employer. Her husband was under the impression he had health insurance through his employer. If they've been deducting money for it, or gave him some other solid reason to think he had the insurance, such as telling him it was part of his pay/salary package, they're guilty of fraud. It becomes a criminal offense then.

Several people on here, including my husband, have either had this happen with an employer or know someone who has had it happen to them. Makes me shake my head. In my husband's case, his employer dropped the insurance somewhere along the line but neglected to tell the employees. It was a few months before it got found out, and the company was still deducting money for it from paychecks.


----------



## Nathan_Hughes (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your DH, hope he makes a full recovery soon

On this side of the pond over here in the UK, many of our lawyers, operate a no win no fee policy in addition another police most of them offer is they claim their costs from the other side if they win.

Do they offer this sort of thing State side, if so, it may not cost you a cent in legal fee's etc..


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I think the lawyer idea was to go after the employer. Her husband was under the impression he had health insurance through his employer. If they've been deducting money for it, or gave him some other solid reason to think he had the insurance, such as telling him it was part of his pay/salary package, they're guilty of fraud. It becomes a criminal offense then.
> 
> Several people on here, including my husband, have either had this happen with an employer or know someone who has had it happen to them. Makes me shake my head. In my husband's case, his employer dropped the insurance somewhere along the line but neglected to tell the employees. It was a few months before it got found out, and the company was still deducting money for it from paychecks.


 I would go see the employer with the evidence that shows money was taken out of my pay for health Ins. and explain to him what it's going to cost him if I go to the Attorney Generals office cutting out the middle man(lawyer). sometimes if a person is dumb enough to leave a paper trail, they're dumb enough get scared and pay up, better yet put them on the plan.

I had some semis leased to a company and their secretary made the mistate of writing on the lease that 2% was being deducted from the gross for workmans comp for the driver, everything went great til one of my drivers broke a leg, then we found out there was no Ins. I paid $166. fine for not having workers comp on my drivers, but the company that I was leashed to paid ove a half million as they had been pocketing money from dozens of owner operators for yrs.


----------



## danerogers (Apr 30, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> :shtf:all my prepping is now on hold hubby had major heart attack  ...


Stayingthegame, please hear what I am about to share with the very best intentions for you and your husband. For many, the message is akin to questioning one's religion and many take great offense because they feel they are accused of doing something wrong - like blaming the victim. I anticipate many flames coming my way. You know Americans suffer greatly from chronic diseases that we all consider an inevitable part of aging. There are cultures around the world where these diseases are practically non-existent. The difference is diet. Americans eating high on the food chain, suffer chronic disabling diseases and early death, where as cultures that eat low on the food chain, meaning, whole unprocessed plant foods, live longer lives with less disability when compared with Americans. If you can be open minded enough to take an hour and view this video by Dr. Caldwell Esselstyn of the Cleveland Clinic, you can hear that "cardiac disease need never exist and if it does exist, it need never progress". Dr. McDougall's newsletter archive is an extensive library of specific medical information, all supported with detailed scientific study references, showing the way to go for maintaining best health. Many viewers here may scream in anger as they defend their dietary choices and poo poo the information I am suggesting you consider. This information is in conflict with the ideas of high protein as presently circulate in the popular culture. And those who have a profit to make by selling you products, give you "information" to enhance their sales, not to enhance your health. They do not have your best interest in mind. I have no objection to the choices a well informed citizen makes. However, I feel it is important for people to understand the best science regarding their choices.

The very best and least expensive health care for our country, is for people to simply attain the best health they can. About 60 to 70% of our health care dollars are spent on these chronic diseases. The good news is that with dietary change, these diseases can be kept at bay far longer. I don't claim these changes are easy because they are not. It is extremely difficult to move away from nutrition ideas you've believed all your life. But I assure you, if you and your husband can move in this direction, it will be one of the best decisions of your life. And besides, it makes the concepts of prepping, much easier and less expensive. Living from stored quantities of whole grains and beans, local and home preserved fruits, and supplemented with that great garden of yours, makes you ready for most anything. I've done it for five years and am substantially healthier for the effort. Wishing you and your husband the very best in recovery and health.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

danerogers, I had a friend sum it up to me once...would I rather spend $100 on fresh produce or $100 on medicine? I had been complaining how expensive it was to eat healthy. Nowdays we grow a lot of that produce, but at the time we didn't.


----------



## danerogers (Apr 30, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> danerogers, I had a friend sum it up to me once...would I rather spend $100 on fresh produce or $100 on medicine? I had been complaining how expensive it was to eat healthy. Nowdays we grow a lot of that produce, but at the time we didn't.


Gypsysue, I started growing a garden and canning to be more independent. But it took me quite a while before I actually started EATING those veggies! LOL!


----------

